# Just another sad Craigslist ad.



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

I was browsing Craigslist for rats/cages and came across this sickening ad. This is a woman in Hanover who has a female rat alone in a tank. Wood shavings, no chew toys, and no visible food bowl. The photo speaks for the rat when you see the pathetic position she's in. http://york.craigslist.org/app/4575099545.html This makes me so mad, and I've tried to convince my mom to let me save her, but not even offering to spay her is working. (I have all males.) If anyone is in this area and is looking for a rat, please try to pick this poor girl up.


----------



## raving_ratties (Sep 2, 2013)

Accidently posted this twice!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh no, that poor baby! I really hope someone can give her a proper home and love. That was just the epitome of sadness


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My folks are in Hanover and I visit often, but I keep males. Hopefully someone can save her.


----------

